# I left. Wish me luck



## jeffreygropp (Jun 9, 2010)

I know this is going to be hard and I am going to want to take her back, but I can't. We're done and have been for a year.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

jeffreygropp said:


> I know this is going to be hard and I am going to want to take her back, but I can't. We're done and have been for a year.


I wish you luck Jeffrey. I'm 11 months separated and have no regrets about it. There's a heck of a lot to go through after a long term marriage. Grieving what was and what might have been. Emotional disconnect most of which I've got through, I think there'll always be residual emotions.

Then there's something I think of as the disconnect of the psyche which comes later. It's kind of like they've been inside of us for a very long while and took much of our waking thoughts.

Bob


----------



## confused27f (Oct 15, 2010)

new here, not sure of your situation but wanted to wish you luck and strength!


----------



## crisis1008 (Mar 9, 2010)

I do wish you the best of luck, Jeffrey. I did not have any regrets either when I left my husband. Not even after 10 months separated. I would never tell my husband this only because I do love him and would never want to hurt his feelings, but only went back to him because of the guilt I felt over his pain. He would work very hard to pull emotion out of me by talking about throwing away a marriage, and telling me that he knew I still loved him. Oh, yeah, and um, he swore up and down that he had changed.

The only thing that ever really plagued me during my separation was loneliness. I was really lonely. Sometimes I cried only because there was no one sleeping next to me at night. Be strong through the times of loneliness, as this is not a reason to go back. Love, trust, hope, faith... these are reasons to go back... not loneliness. It can mask itself as love at times. So, when you feel that pain ask yourself if you want her, or if you just want someone. Most of the time, you will realize that you just want someone. Keep busy, and remember why you left.

Sometimes, being without her will seem so hard. However, I can tell you that there will be many times that it will feel so good. I promise.

Again, I wish you the best.


----------



## nofairytales (Oct 23, 2010)

Hello, I am new here and getting ready to walk your path, so I do wish you support and strength during this time. If you have supportive friends and family that you can surround yourself with, definitely lean on them when times get rough, but be sure to take time just for you as well. Its a hurtful time because its also a healing time. All the best to you.


----------

